# New kitten



## cdub (Jan 23, 2007)

Well as I said in the 'cats and plants' thread, we were waiting for a kitty at the local shelter to tug at our hearts and we found this young girl over the weekend and she finally made it home yesterday! She was trapped by a landowner and the shelter staff seemed to think she was separated from her litter quite early, and she's still shy but such a cuddler. Her markings are very unique, not quite patches, not quite stripes, kinda like melted ice cream swirls. She is 6 months old. We are still working on a name (suggestions welcome!). So far, no interest in chewing on the plants. 







Favorite toy, YARN!





More artistic shot in the morning sun.


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! and what large eyes she has! May I have her? :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

Grey!? Very interesting color.


----------



## Mark (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2007)

After looking at this several times now, in that first picture, are you sure you didn't adopt a lemur?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 23, 2007)

what a pretty girl:clap: 
Swirl is a cute name or you could go to the French pronunciation of lemur le'mur (lay mur)


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pretty! Those markings are beautiful! I havent seen black and white stripes before


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Does your little one have a name yet?


----------



## lienluu (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG she has SUCH a cute face!!!!!! She's gorgeous. Congratulations! More pictures please!!!


----------



## cdub (Jan 25, 2007)

Heather said:


> Does your little one have a name yet?



I was fond of many botanical names but stayed away from any orchid names just so people don't think I'm nuts. We settled on Willow (as in the tree) for no real reason. It just sounded nice.

I grew up with no less than two cats always in the house and MY kitten attaches to my fiancée, the dog person. Sheesh.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Willow is perfect!
She's going to be so happy with you guys!

And that's always how it is with cats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful cat! My husband would be envious.


----------



## lienluu (Feb 25, 2007)

How is your kitten doing? Any new pics? Sooo cute.


----------



## olin (Mar 1, 2007)

She Is A Cutie. Glad You Went To The Shelter For Her. How
About The Name Anna ?? 

Olin


----------



## cdub (Mar 1, 2007)

lienluu said:


> How is your kitten doing? Any new pics? Sooo cute.



Lien, of course I have new pics!! Olin, I love the name Anna (actually Anne), but I'm saving that for my first daughter.

The kitten's name is Willow, although I usually just call her "hey cat!" She's growing soooo fast. Her hyper kitten behavior is getting a bit old, but her moments of affection more than make up for it.

A portrait.





Chillin on her favorite fleece blanket.





Her favorite toy is a pen. She steals them from my desk and hides them around the apartment. I lifted up the area rug the other day while cleaning and found a pile of them stashed there. Hunting and playing with pens is tiring though!





Such a cutie while she's napping.


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2007)

I just love her! 
Cats are so silly.


----------

